# Another 2011 Wilier Izoard XP



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Just recieved my Shamal 2way's. Installed Hutchinson Fusion 3 tubeless tires. 7 year old compact carbon Record. Deda Carbon Super Zero 31.6 Post. I still need a different stem and compact bars. Weight as pictured 16.9 lbs The large frame weighed 1207g and uncut fork 582g.


----------



## Brew1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks Great.... Nicely done, enjoy the ride...

How do those wheels feel?


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

I had to do a double take on the cages. At first glance looked upside-down. Who makes them?


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

The wheels feel great. They seem stiff but not harsh.

The bottle cages are RAV X. I really love them.


----------

